# Need help with sight string alignment



## Jforbes (Feb 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention, I am right handed and shoot a right handed bow.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

No to be a smart alleck, but can you hit what you're looking at?
Is so, then don't sweat the small stuff. results are what you're after.


----------

